# Win98SE, ME und SuSE Linux 9.1 mit Grub booten



## Whizzer (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo erst mal....

Also ich habe folgende Fragen:

1. Ich möchte auf meinem PC drei Partitionen laufen lassen:

	1. SuSE Linux 9.1
	2. Windows 98SE
	3. Windows ME

Ich habe verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert. Zum Einen mit Grub, was jedoch nach hinten los gegangen ist und zum Anderen mit LILO.

Bei Grub zeigt er mir beim Booten alle drei Partitionen an, allerdings meckert er wenn ich die Windows 98SE Partition starte, dass ich den Interpreter eingeben soll. bei ME zeigt er an das ihm eine Datei fehlt. (VM... oder so)
LILO spinnt schon beim "Installieren":
*Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed
Added Linux *
Added windows_1
Device 0x0300: Inconsistent partition table, 3rd entry
  CHS address in PT:  383:0:1  -->  LBA (386064)
  LBA address in PT:  6152895  -->  CHS (6104:1:1)
Fatal: Either FIX-TABLE or IGNORE-TABLE must be specified
If not sure, first try IGNORE-TABLE (-P ignore)*

Meine Frage is nun ob es überhaupt möglich ist Windows 98SE und ME mit dem Grub von SuSE Linux 9.1 laufen lassen kann. Und wenn nicht ob es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

2. Kann ich eine mit NTFS formatierte Festplatte unter Linux beschreiben und wenn ja wie.

MFG Whizzer


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2005)

Ich kann dir bei 2. sagen, dass SuSE 9.1 kein Problem mit NTFS hat. Wohl aber dein 98SE 

Nur weils mich grad beißt: Warum möchte man ME und 98SE parallel laufen lassen. Reicht eins von beiden denn nicht?


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Ist normal kein Problem mit Grub Windows zu booten das Ding kann ja sogar Images booten. Poste doch bitte mal deine /boot/grub/grub.conf oder so aehnlich (hab grade windows an). Dann faellt das helfen einfacher.


----------

